# So How Far Behind Are We?



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I hit Mosquito with a buddy on Good Friday and the water warmed throughout the day from around 51 to about 58 degrees in the shallows of the back bays. My limited experience says bass are starting to move from off shore deep areas to the shallows. We got 4 total small bass holding close to shore with Texas rigged Senkos. It seems to me, that at this time last year things were much warmer and the bass were hitting pretty good. So my question is how far behind are we this year? My guess is we're about two weeks behind from "Normal" for this time of year. Any thoughts?

And...

The next several days are forecast to be mid 50's with a fair amount of rain. Do you think the bass will move deep again?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any fish that have moved up, will stay up. They're just going to hunker down tight to cover and get real tough to make bite. I wouldn't say we're "behind" what is normal, but we're behind what happened the last 2 years. I personally prefer it like this. Eventually, we'll get over this "temperature fluctuating hump" and everything will stabilize, and it'll seem like every fish in the lake moved up to feed all at once! The phase "better days to come" will definitely show out this year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Hard to say specifically how far behind normal we are but I was thinking about it and one thing is constant, the sun. No matter how cold the weather and water is the sun is always continuing to increase the angle of intensity as the days go by in the spring. So it seems like since we finally has a week of sun the water and the fish activity caught up much faster than you would normally expect. Places that were cold and had no fish around just 1 week ago were loaded with life this weekend, gills, crappie, saugeye bass all in 2-6 ft of water in southern ohio. So I think you can only get so far behind before things quickly get back on track like they did this last week thanks to the warm sun and longer days.


----------

